# Rosenbaum Heaven



## Potlidboy (Dec 29, 2012)

This story borders on metaphysical.  I believe the answers to all of life's question are out there...One has to be smart enough to read them.  We are put upon this earthly plain to live life to it's fullest & to live by the golden rule.  That's about it. 

 I have led a blessed life.  I'm truly a happy man.  I keep my eyes open, my head down & look for anything that gives me a clue to the meaning of all of this.

 I found at an early age several things that make me happy.  It saved me from the mistakes I've seen others make. I am true blue.  My lady is the joy of my life.  My family &  friends are next...... and interests after that.....treasure hunting is right near the top.  If one can have a partner who loves glass...yay.  If one can involve friends in the pursuit of glass...yay.  If one can have all three, he's in heaven.

 Cacarpetbagger is a friend & inspiration.  Steve and I go back a long way.  Here's a cacarpetbagger witticism :  One does not measure life by the odometer....one measures life by the tachometer....one must keep life red-lined.  A short jam packed life is better than many years of nothing.

 With that in mind cacarpetbagger & I are recently letting our wounds heal.  His back is toast (surgery has fixed that) & I have a new knee. We will be back & with renewed fever. 

 When cacarpetbagger & I found the Eureka site, it was late November. The air was crisp...things were shutting down in preparation of the coming Winter.  We had been at it all day....we were exhausted & frustrated.  Up until this moment all was for naught. And then it happened ~ Eureka. 

 Steve was the first to score. He poked his head down & within seconds popped back up with a black glass ale in either hand.  With an ear to ear grin he said â€œThis is the place.â€  It was truly the place. Within minutes we had more bottles then we could imagine. The lovely W D Smith pickle came out. Colored sodas abound...... black glass was every where.

 Steve took a breath & sat nearby taking it all in.   I'll never forget this moment.  He looked at me & said â€œMike, I'm going to find a Rosenbaum's Bittersâ€.  There was no doubt in his little punkin head that a Rosenbaum's bitters would be his next find.  We both went back to the bottle quest....Head down we plowed through the Eureka site.  The next moment Steve was holding a Rosenbaums bitters.  My God....he did it.  The planets alligned and he was in Rosenbaum heaven.

 Back down......what was that ahead for me? Well it appeared to be a second Rosenbaum's bitters. I was drafting in Steve's karma.  All of the signs were there....life is good. 

 The Eureka site has been fodder for many stories....they are all true......they are part of my life. I carry the experience close to my heart. Cacarpetbagger...... I'm looking forward to more adventures.

 Steve...assume pose..... insert bottle.[]


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 29, 2012)

picture two


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 29, 2012)

picture three[][][]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey Mike,

 Thanks for the philosophical dig story. That Steve, he sure can call em! [8D] Man, that great green pickle casts a long shadow. Is that guy on your shelf now?

 Hau'oli Makahiki Hou 




From.


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 29, 2012)

Surfaceone...........that pickle is nearly worn out from my handling it.....I couldn't part with it....I wonder if there's dust in heaven.


----------



## CurbdiggerCarl (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you, this was a pleasure to read.
 (Unfortunately I would be more than likely lumped in the "others' category, but caught it in time.)
 This hobby/obsession is the one true certainty in my life where I know I'll always do better.
 And nothing beats that rare occasional exhilaration of realization that when you are out hunting sometime, somewhere,
 something magical is gonna happen.
 And then it does.
 Very excellent summation, and you know as well as I do, more will come.
 Carl


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 29, 2012)

Carl.....most important.....You are here now......Nice you should respond to this post.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 30, 2012)

great post Mike, I'm a believer in believing, life is full of mystery, and through it all you just have to believe...  Three and a half years ago I got into a rental car with a friend of mine in Burlington Vermont, he was promoting Melvin Seals and JGB, and asked if I wanted to help him out.  I was in Vermont visiting a friend for her birthday, I had an overnight bag with three changes of cloths and about 300 bucks to my name...  That dropped me here in California...  I am now married with three children and a house in the heart of Gold Country, (a placer where bottle diggers dreams are made), and I haven't looked back...  Most people would not have gotten in that car on that cold night in Vermont... they might even consider the idea insane... but here I am...  I had no idea where I was going or how, but I believe there is a bigger picture, and put my trust in that.

 So what is the Eureka site?  Town, camp, stage stop?  Its so intriguing!


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 30, 2012)

Great story, good karma does pay back, and you always gotta be looking, acting on hunches, giving thanks .....even for the minor finds, there's an awful lot out there still waiting to be discovered.  At the same time we need to be humbled by what blessings we already have and remember we are only stewards of these treasures, and if we are real lucky, we will get to decide how we best want to pass them on and already will have started that process.  Eureka sure gave up some sweet glass, no wonder you're still smiling about it!


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 30, 2012)

cobalt.....Thank you for your response....I'm feeling the love.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Potlidboy
> 
> picture three[][][]


 

 Pretty incredible finds...I would never forget a blessed dig like that either....Very nice indeed.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 30, 2012)

Incredible line-up of finds.  Would love to see some close-ups.


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 30, 2012)

sandchip....Here's a couple for ya...I've posted the W D Smith before, but it always likes the lime light.


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 30, 2012)

W D Smith


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 30, 2012)

A pair of the sodas....


----------



## epackage (Dec 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Potlidboy
> 
> W D Smith


 Not sure if it's the rarest of the most valuable in the bunch but this thing is killer...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2012)

Now this is the kind of thread we need once in a while.  The haters can't touch this one []
   I am also a firm  believer in "everything happens for a reason"  when I dig good bottles or so so bottles, I am happy either way. Sure I would love to dig a great bottle every other week. But I came to the conclusion that it is more about the "adventure and the friends" then finding good bottles. If you put that first,the good stuff will come. When the good bottles do come (for me) I believe they were sent to me from above.(brothers,grandmother) all X bottle diggers []Yep I'm a strange one, but that is how I feel. Some things you just can't explain even if you tried.

                    Good Thread Potlid Awesome bottles


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 30, 2012)

Epack..........Great to have ya back. Happy New Year to you & yours.


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 30, 2012)

RICKJJ59W   Thank you....here's to the new year.


----------



## Huntindog (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike,
 Your pics and stories never disappoint.
 Takes me back to the time we've been out.
 Here's to a Great New Year...


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 31, 2012)

great post..great story..the experience makes it all worth while!!!thanks


----------



## sandchip (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the close-ups.  Beautiful finds.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome bottle(s) and splendid story, a great read as always!




> ORIGINAL:  Potlidboy


 
 I can't get enough of this picture, It is beautiful in so many dimensions. Poster-worthy. []


----------

